# Today's Rant



## RJSakowski (May 2, 2022)

Yesterday, my wife informed me that there was a minor problem with the dishwasher.  One of the hinges holding the folding rack had broken.  I looked at the hinge and it was unrepairable so I took the model number and did an online search.  From that, I was able to get a part number for the broken hinge.  Searching for that part number gave several pages of hits.  

Now, this part is about 4 grams of injection molded plastic.  $.02 for materials and $.10 for labor, mold amortization and machine time, tops. 

The prices I found on line were outrageous, varying from $12 to $59.  To add insult to injury, shipping for this 4 gram part ran from $10 to $20 for the cheapest mode of shipping.  

Makes me want to buy a 3D printer.


----------



## mickri (May 2, 2022)

The plastic shift lever on one of my outboards broke.  It does have a metal shaft pressed into but how much added cost could that be.  Going price is $80 to $100 plus shipping for a 4" long piece of plastic.  I am going to try to glue/screw the two pieces back together.  If that doesn't work I will make something that works.  Isn't that why I have invested $$$$$$ in my shop to be able to make and repair stuff?


----------



## WobblyHand (May 2, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> Yesterday, my wife informed me that there was a minor problem with the dishwasher.  One of the hinges holding the folding rack had broken.  I looked at the hinge and it was unrepairable so I took the model number and did an online search.  From that, I was able to get a part number for the broken hinge.  Searching for that part number gave several pages of hits.
> 
> Now, this part is about 4 grams of injection molded plastic.  $.02 for materials and $.10 for labor, mold amortization and machine time, tops.
> 
> ...


Had a similar situation with a backflow valve piston.  Pennies worth of plastic.  Rebuild kit with piston and two o-rings = $75.  If I had a 3d printer, I would have printed a prototype.  Instead I machined a prototype out of aluminum.  Took me a while to figure out what to do, as I have never made something like that.  The prototype works, so I'm machining the replacement piston out of brass.  

The pricing on spare parts these days is like highway robbery.  I'd bet that if the manufacturer had made the design slightly sturdier, it would have lasted nearly forever.  

I had to make a fix on my Frigidaire refrigerator.  The corner of a plastic drawer failed, which made the drawer drop from the slider.  It was only a tiny plastic lip.  Really there was no reason for it to be so miniscule as it was a high stress area.  After looking up the price of a new drawer, I decided to mill out a tiny piece of aluminum to add the lip back.  Took me two tries, but (knock on wood) is still working great after 6 months.  My wife was very appreciative since this was on a high use drawer.

If you are determined like me, (not to give into highway robbery) give some thought to making one.  It doesn't seem that complicated...  Come on, you needed a challenge, right?    As I recall, you have a CNC mill?  Of course, if you are busy, buy the part and get it over with.  It is a lot less expensive that way, if you count your time as money.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 2, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> Yesterday, my wife informed me that there was a minor problem with the dishwasher.  One of the hinges holding the folding rack had broken.  I looked at the hinge and it was unrepairable so I took the model number and did an online search.  From that, I was able to get a part number for the broken hinge.  Searching for that part number gave several pages of hits.
> 
> Now, this part is about 4 grams of injection molded plastic.  $.02 for materials and $.10 for labor, mold amortization and machine time, tops.
> 
> ...



This sort of stuff is exactly why I have a mill, lathe and TIG welder. It may not look like the original, but it will function as well and last far longer. I'd spend 2 days making one before I'd pay that price.


----------



## C-Bag (May 2, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> Yesterday, my wife informed me that there was a minor problem with the dishwasher.  One of the hinges holding the folding rack had broken.  I looked at the hinge and it was unrepairable so I took the model number and did an online search.  From that, I was able to get a part number for the broken hinge.  Searching for that part number gave several pages of hits.
> 
> Now, this part is about 4 grams of injection molded plastic.  $.02 for materials and $.10 for labor, mold amortization and machine time, tops.
> 
> ...


that is unbelievably annoying. From just a design aspect why would you put such a small fragile looking piece of plastic in a dishwasher where it will be subject to hi temp and caustic cleaners? The fact it is so expensive and so crucial sure makes it seem it was like a purposeful time bomb. Finding parts for anything has become an all day sucker that often through long perseverance navigating the maze of websites and bad parts lists do I end up in the dead end of “no longer available”. We used to have a great local appliance parts store the local service techs used to use run by two eccentric sisters before the internet and we moved. They could figure out anything and could cross reference and find a part that would work. I miss them crusty women.


----------



## savarin (May 2, 2022)

Planned obsolescence. Gotta love it.


----------



## Chewy (May 2, 2022)

Welcome to Capitalism!!!!!  They got what you want.  All you have to do is decide if it is worth the price, you are going to buy a new dishwasher or you going to do the dishes by hand from now on. 


MrWhoopee said:


> This sort of stuff is exactly why I have a mill, lathe and TIG welder. It may not look like the original, but it will function as well and last far longer. I'd spend 2 days making one before I'd pay that price.


MrWhoopee sums up my point of view.  In addition I have a full automotive shop and a dang good wood working shop. My wife holds her breathe when she tells me something broke.

If you can do a 3D drawing, you can get an online quote for someone to print and ship it for you. That worked for me on a gear.  You could always tie wrap it.


----------



## Martin W (May 2, 2022)

Happy wife! Priceless!
Martin


----------



## Chewy (May 2, 2022)

Martin W said:


> Happy wife! Priceless!
> Martin


I second that!!!  Makes that $100 you just spent fade into the distance.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 2, 2022)

While initially, I thought it wouldn't be possible to repair the part, I thought, "nothing ventured, nothing gained" and decided to give a go.  The break was at the bridges between the two halves circled in red below. I put a new tip in the soldering iron and a smoke test with the soldering iron showed that the material was an acetal polymer. I set the temperature at 250ºC and welded the broken bridges.  Then I built up the bridges adding material from some scrap Delrin.  The built up bridges are about 300% heavier than the OEM part and shouldn't be a problem in the future.


----------



## jwmay (May 2, 2022)

Well what the heck?! You guys and your fancy tricks! Geez! 
Very cool ending to a rant btw.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 2, 2022)

I could model the part in SolidWorks and mill it on the CNC.  It is a fairly complex part and work holding would present a challenge.  Knowing that the OEM part is acetal makes it a little more doable.  As it is, the weld repair will more than likely suffice and if one of the remaining three meet the same fate, the weld repair will be the most expedient solution.  There are a lot of other projects on my agenda with higher priority.


----------



## extropic (May 2, 2022)

@RJSakowski

I'm empathetic with the subject and glad to see you came up with a reasonable solution.

On a similar note, I have a 2001 Chevy S10 Extracab pick-up. Within the first few years of ownership (I bought it new) the plastic latch handle for the 3rd door broke. Twice I bought the OEM replacement ASSEMBLY (more than $50 back then) and just replaced it. By the third time I was fed up and investigated alternatives. On eBay I found a machined from aluminum option for about $15, IIRC. I modified the aluminum replacement, with small files, to install the OEM rubber bumpers that keep it from rattling and Bob's you're Uncle. Beyond the general PITA of an inadequate design, that handle provided the only reasonable access to a portion of the PASSENGER COMPARTMENT. There is a jump seat, intended for a human being, back there. I'm fortunate that the failure of the OEM handle, in my case, never involved an emergency egress requirement. GM obviously didn't give a damn.


----------



## savarin (May 6, 2022)

A nice little presentation that sums it all up.
It also confirms why I have adamantly refused to purchase an apple product from day one when I found their larger hard drive was 3 times the price of the same western digital drive that windows used (win3.0 days)


----------



## ahazi (May 6, 2022)

savarin said:


> A nice little presentation that sums it all up.
> It also confirms why I have adamantly refused to purchase an apple product from day one when I found their larger hard drive was 3 times the price of the same western digital drive that windows used (win3.0 days)


I found out in the past that Apple was running their notebook graphic controllers chips hot to the point that they will fail just past the warranty time.

Also gave up on Windows 11 years ago after switching to Ubuntu Linux and never looked back. My life improved dramatically, no more need to wait for this dreadful Windows Update that could take forever and you never know where you are. No more endless *"registration"* of the OS and applications. Also older computers work just fine with Linux without the Intel/Microsoft need for more speed to compensate for a bloated OS.


----------



## Firstram (May 6, 2022)

mickri said:


> The plastic shift lever on one of my outboards broke.  It does have a metal shaft pressed into but how much added cost could that be.  Going price is $80 to $100 plus shipping for a 4" long piece of plastic.  I am going to try to glue/screw the two pieces back together.  If that doesn't work I will make something that works.  Isn't that why I have invested $$$$$$ in my shop to be able to make and repair stuff?


Post some pictures if you get a chance.


----------



## savarin (May 6, 2022)

ahazi said:


> I found out in the past that Apple was running their notebook graphic controllers chips hot to the point that they will fail just past the warranty time.
> 
> Also gave up on Windows 11 years ago after switching to Ubuntu Linux and never looked back.


I have wanted to change over to Linux a couple of times now but have become too entrenched and lazy.
I think I need to do it asap now but I feel too old to learn a new operating system.


----------



## WobblyHand (May 6, 2022)

savarin said:


> I have wanted to change over to Linux a couple of times now but have become too entrenched and lazy.
> I think I need to do it asap now but I feel too old to learn a new operating system.


It is a significant transition, but not too horrible.  I use Ubuntu Linux at home 99% of the time.  I have a windows 10 machine but rarely boot it anymore.  As the home IT guy, have to support all kinds of platforms.  Macs, iPads, Raspberry Pi's, a lone windows laptop and various linux boxes.  A master of none of them, but can get by in most of them.


----------

